# ***December Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Dec 4, 2017)

Time to dust off those vintage beauties and give them some sunshine! We are riding the Little Sugar Creek Greenway this Sunday, 12-10-17 located at 3352 Westfield Road, Charlotte, NC, 28209. Meet at 9AM and leave at 10. All bikes are welcome! Let's ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok I'm ready!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 4, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Time to dust off those vintage beauties and give them some sunshine! We are riding the Little Sugar Creek Greenway this Sunday, 12-10-17 located at 3352 Westfield Road, Charlotte, NC, 28209. Meet at 9AM and leave at 10. All bikes are welcome! Let's ride!
> 
> 
> Hey Don!  Any chance you're considering a "Frigid Air reschedule" ?? At 26 degrees on Sunday morning......I can't find any bike in my corral with a Heater:eek:
> As much fun that is always expected there.....the Sub-freezing temps forecasted have me 2nd guessing my plans.....CCR Dave


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Don! Any chance you're considering a "Frigid Air reschedule" ?? At 26 degrees on Sunday morning......I can't find any bike in my corral with a Heater:eek:
> As much fun that is always expected there.....the Sub-freezing temps forecasted have me 2nd guessing my plans.....CCR Dave



Yeah Don, reschedule; its cold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

That's what gloves and hats were made for. We'll call it the Polar Bear Ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 5, 2017)

A mere 25 degrees F On Sunday morning is gonna stop ya, Dave? Come on? Ha! Atleast the Sun will be shining! Definately a polar ride!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 5, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> A mere 25 degrees F On Sunday morning is gonna stop ya, Dave? Come on? Ha! Atleast the Sun will be shining! Definately a polar ride!




Will there be a place to stop for BRRRRR.....itos and BRRRRR ....ews ??


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 5, 2017)

Beers and burgers for sure! Still have not found a good Mexican food joint out here!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2017)

May only be two of us but we're riding! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 10, 2017)

Turned out we had 6 brave souls this frigid morning in charlotte! Ride time temp was about 33 degrees and the sun was shining! Had a great time and thanks everyone for riding! @jimbo53 @Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Good friends,Good ride. See you all next month. V/r Shawn


----------

